# Coaching Search (Update: Bobcats Hire Dunlap)



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

Looks like Patrick Ewing and Dave Joerger are the early possibilities.

http://espn.go.com/nba/story/_/id/7938524/sources-charlotte-bobcats-interview-patrick-ewing-thursday


----------



## JonMatrix (Apr 8, 2003)

*Re: Coaching Search*

Jerry Sloan is apparently interested in coaching for the Magic or the Bobcats.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

*Re: Coaching Search*

Sloan would be a great choice, in my opinion. He's already come out and said that you can't always start at the top, so it's not like he doesn't know what he'd be getting himself into.


----------



## JonMatrix (Apr 8, 2003)

*Re: Coaching Search*

And even with him as the coach, the roster should still be bad enough for them to be a lottery favorite next year.

The only obstacle I see is him and MJ butting heads. Sloan isn't known as a laid-back guy, and we all know about MJ by now.

But he would be a great coach for Anthony Davis, if Charlotte gets a chance to draft him.


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

*Re: Coaching Search*

Brian Shaw and Quin Snyder to interview.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

*Re: Coaching Search*



> Charlotte Bobcats owner Michael Jordan told Hall of Famer Patrick Ewing that he didn't make the cut to be the team's coach, Yahoo! Sports reported on Wednesday.
> 
> The former Knicks center interviewed with Bobcats management, and since Ewing and Jordan are friends, MJ personally reached out to deliver the news.
> 
> ...


http://espn.go.com/nba/story/_/id/7...e-bobcats-tell-patrick-ewing-not-coaching-mix


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

*Re: Coaching Search*

Please don't steal Brian Shaw.


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

*Re: Coaching Search*

This is what posters on the Pacers board are saying about the B Shaw interview: http://www.basketballforum.com/indi...an-shaw-interviewed-bobcats-coaching-job.html


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

*Re: Coaching Search*

I want Mike Malone. He probably gets better offers though.


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

*Re: Coaching Search*

What do you even know about Mike Malone? Has he ever been a head coach anywhere?


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

*Re: Coaching Search*

Malone can coach. I love what he did with the Hornets. He can coach defense and since we don't have any hope of being good on offense I want Mike Malone. Which one of those other guys has ever been any damned good as a HC?


----------



## Floods (Oct 25, 2005)

*Re: Coaching Search*



> David Aldridge ‏@daldridgetnt
> Source: Bobcats have told Pacers assistant coach Brian Shaw he is no longer a candidate for their HC job...


..


----------



## 29380 (Feb 23, 2009)

*Re: Coaching Search*



> Adrian Wojnarowski ‏@WojYahooNBA
> The Charlotte Observer is reporting St. John's assistant Mike Dunlap has been hired as Charlotte coach. He has an NBA background w/ Denver.


...


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

*Re: Coaching Search*

I guess it would be better if we could have gotten Jesus to be player coach. I don't suspect this guy will lose a lot more games than anyone short of Jesus would have.

Incidentally MJ should sell the ****ing team if he's too big of a cheapskate to pay for a real coach.


----------



## BeeGee (Jul 9, 2010)

*MJ Hires Mike.................... Dunlap??*

I heard his resume went something like:

- I love gambling
- I love golf
- I love chasing white women.

*HIRED!!*


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

*Re: MJ Hires Mike.................... Dunlap??*



BeeGee said:


> I heard his resume went something like:
> 
> - I love gambling
> - I love golf
> ...


Is this supposed to be a picture of Dunlap or MJ? I hope it's supposed to be MJ, because Dunlap is a white dude


----------



## Bogg (May 4, 2009)

*Re: MJ Hires Mike.................... Dunlap??*



BeeGee said:


> I heard his resume went something like:
> 
> - I love gambling
> - I love golf
> ...


Aren't Jordan's ex and fiancee both Hispanic?


----------

